# Anyone Have Suggestions for Resources on Studying and Understanding Leviticus?



## Kurt Steele (Mar 20, 2016)

I am studying Leviticus and I am having challenges studying Leviticus. I see over arching themes such as God's holiness, etc. But I am having trouble with discerning how to interpret the sacrificial system. Any resources would be welcome!


----------



## brendanchatt (Mar 20, 2016)

When studying Leviticus, I borrowed a friend's book by John Currid, which was a Leviticus commentary. I remember finding it helpful, especially when trying to figure out what instruction or some other was being described in the biblical text. Sometimes in Leviticus it was just helpful to have someone describe what exactly was going on, to avoid getting lost, or missing it.


----------



## Kurt Steele (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks so much...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 20, 2016)

Find Andrew Bonar's work on the internet someplace, free in the public domain. He will give you a rich Christological treatment


----------



## Kurt Steele (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for the two resources. Is there a resource which can teach me the process of hermaneutics to arrive at proper biblical exegesis?


----------



## gkterry (Mar 23, 2016)

I would add Gordon Wenham's NICOT on Leviticus as a good resource with a great deal of Christological focus, too.


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 23, 2016)

Here's some resources
http://biblicalstudies.org.uk/leviticus.php


----------



## ReformedChristian (Mar 24, 2016)

Any work by Alfred Edersheim is helpful, I recommend Life and Times of Jesus The Messiah and The Temple: Its Ministry And Services.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 24, 2016)

Kurt Steele said:


> Thanks for the two resources. Is there a resource which can teach me the process of hermaneutics to arrive at proper biblical exegesis?



There are many books on hermeneutics. A good place to start is Louis Berkhof's _Principles of Biblical Interpretation_.


----------

